# I need a lil prayer



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

This afternoon my Bella got into a fight with a puppy we have only 2 weeks older.. but he really injured her badly .. We rushed her to the vet .. He had bitten her around the neck and it had actually swollen up so badly around her neck she could barely breathe ... They gave her an IV of antibiotics,benadryl, and some other type of anti-inflammatory .. and had to put her into an oxygen tank to get her oxygen level back up .. He said we just now cross our fingers and wait through the night .. I'm so exhausted and heartbroken .. Just keep Bella in yer prayers?


----------



## littleboyblue (Feb 19, 2006)

*oh no*

I am so sorry this happened I will definatley keep you in our prayers.. I hope she gets better what do you think happened to make then fight like that?


----------



## Titan06 (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm very sorry that happend. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Good luck!


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

So sorry to hear I will definitely keep her in my prayers!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

you know we will

hope the pup gets well


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh my.... how terrible . Definatley thinking and praying!!!


----------



## bradthepit (Jul 30, 2006)

Sending you my best wishes. Hope all turns out ok. Fingers crossed eh?

 

Steve


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

She's definitely in mine! Keep us posted on how she's doing....


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i definitly will hope she is ok let me know how everything goes


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Holy Cow girl was it Duce that did it to her well you know if you need anything i will be here for you just shoot me a message I hope the best for you and Bella



HAWAII 5-0


----------



## k2theg (Oct 1, 2006)

SO sorry to hear that!! Bella you're in our prayers.


----------



## tjy52 (Oct 4, 2006)

Most definately. Puppies bounce back quick. I know Bella will too.


----------



## DntBh8n (Oct 4, 2006)

hope all will do well with you. let us know how everything goes.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry. You have my prayers. I know what you're going through.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG That is so sad!!!!! Im so sorry to hear that this happened!!! Awwww I hope that she pulls through!!!! Please let us know ok??


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I am so sorry. She is in my prayers. :angel:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ive been thinkin about bella i hope she is doing well


----------



## Stinger (Feb 11, 2006)

poor baby  you definately have my pryers too. good luck!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Jenny Poo How is she doing????


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

First of all let me thank each and every single one of you guys for yer prayers & kind words! I could not ask for a better group of friends, you all are the bestest!!

Well I waited all night Sunday night for a call .. and nothing .. so i was hoping that no news was good news.. so first thing yesterday morning my daughter and I went up to the office and I was so scared.. but we walked in and Bella was alert .. sitting up .. and looking around .. still having some trouble breathing but a much bigger improvement from the day before .. well later that day when I call to check on her they said they had done chest x-rays and had discovered fluid in her lungs and they believe a small hole in her trachea ..and they had tried to take her outside and she turned purple and they had to rush her back in and put her on oxygen..so i freak out and head down there.. and they said they had put her on Lasix to rid that .and the trachea should heal on it's own without surgury, that we were still 50/50 on her .. so i was hopeful because she had improved from the day before but still 50/50 scared the hell out of me ..

Now this morning .. My daughter and I head down to the office first thing and we see Bella's nurse out in the field .. and I tell my father in law that's her nurse over there, then I see she is walking a dog .. a black dog..Bella!!!! We like take off running across the field to where they are and Bella is jumping up and down and wagging her tail .. The nurse said she can not believe her progress! We go inside and Bella ate all of her food and drank a bowl of water .. I said so are we like past the 50/50 mark? and she said definately .. that Bella should be able to come home by this weekend .. She will still hafta have her Albuterol treatments 3x's a day but can do it at home.. Yeah!!

Once again thank you so much for everything! We love you guys :woof:


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

:woof: upruns: :thumbsup: up:

*YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!*


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

*That is such great news!!!!*:hug:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

:woof: :woof: woooohoooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!so glad to hear that!!!!!!!!!up: :thumbsup:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank God!!! We love Bella!!!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

THAT IS SIMPLY GREAT!!!!!!!!! WE HOPE THE BEST FOR YOU AND HER!!!!!! AND THANKS FOR THE NICE WORDS, IT MADE ME ALL WARM AND FUZZY!!!!!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

That is wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay for Miss Bella! up:


----------



## k2theg (Oct 1, 2006)

BELLA the Blessing!! That's one tough cookie! :woof: I'm sure you are soooo relieved. Great news!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thats great to hear


----------



## littleboyblue (Feb 19, 2006)

*great news*

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I am so happy for you but we will still be praying for her....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:clap: That is wonderful news!!! I'm so sorry that that happened to her. Bella will still be in my thoughts.:love2: LOVE YOU BELLA GIRL GET BETTER SOON!!!!:love2:


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks again everyone!! Bella came home yesterday afternoon .. Her chest x-ray from yesterday was SO much better than the last one .. Her lungs are almost all cleared .. She still has to have breathing treatments 3 times a day, but she can be home with us .. We are all beyond happy & thankful!


----------



## ilovemypit (Aug 24, 2006)

So glad to hear that things are looking up for Miss Bella!!
Glad she is home; best place to be when all the more love is needed.


----------



## Stinger (Feb 11, 2006)

good things happen to good people  that's great news! i'm glad that pretty lady's ok! time to celebrate! :cheers: woof woof lick lick to her! (translation: XOXO)


----------



## clmsanks (Aug 27, 2006)

now you can sleep alittle better.It her strong will to survive for you and the family.If it wasn't for you guys maybe she wouldn't make it


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im so happy to hear that she is doing better, its refreshing to see someone take responsibility for there dogs and not just try to pawn them off


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awwwww Thats so awesome!!!!!! Good job!!!! Thanks for keeping up posted!!!!:thumbsup: :cheers: :woof:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Good News!!!!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

up:So glad to hear she is going to be alrightup:


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

*Update!*

Bella is doing very good .. She finishes up her last round of breathing treatments & antibiotics today .. whew!..She's _almost_ back to normal .. She runs around her like a lil maniac .. but then she gets out of breath pretty quickly.. so we try to keep her as calm as possible (which isnt easy for a puppy) lol.. I'll tell ya one thing .. It's been a hard few weeks, but I am so thankful she is here with us! We truly love her! Here's a recent pic of my sweet baby girl


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm so glad she's home and doing better. It's hard to watch them suffer. It's hard, but she'll be fine, and soon, you'll never know anything was ever wrong with her. Take care, and I'll still send up a prayer every now and then.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Aww I love that picture!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awwwwwww What a sweet heart!!!!!! She is so cute!!!!!! Im so glad that she is ok. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Jenny keep the updates coming!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

What a sweetheartup: I'm so glad she is doing better!!! Did the vet say if she will have trouble further down the road or will her breathing be back to normal when she is all healed? BELLA you are BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## napo123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I'l keep her in my prayers til she gets better keeps us up to date.


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

MY MIKADO said:


> What a sweetheartup: I'm so glad she is doing better!!! Did the vet say if she will have trouble further down the road or will her breathing be back to normal when she is all healed? BELLA you are BEAUTIFUL!!!!


First of all thanks again everyone for your kind words & prayers!! As far as trouble down the road, we don't really know ..a few things that are still going on now .. her bark and breathing sound different (from the hole in her trach) which they say will heal on it's own .. and it doesn't sound nearly as bad as it did, but it's just not back to 100%.. and she can't eat dry food .. she gets choked on it.. so I've decided to just keep her on canned food for awhile.. no sense in making things rough on her .. and we just have to keep her excitement level down which is SO hard because the better she feels the more she wants to play and run around like a fool! lol


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Bella What a sexy girl........ :hammer: hahaha


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Ah poor girl, but I am glad to hear she is doing better!


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG is Bella the cutest!!!! I love her so much I'm glad she is going to be alright.


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

*Took these today .. *



















*My two favorite girls!*


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Aww those are great, Jenny Poo!


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks Judy


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

BELLA IS BLACK???? Why did i think that she was grey??? OMG!!! She is awesome!!! I love the black females!!!! They are the best i think!!!! Aint she a beauty!!!!!


----------



## tjy52 (Oct 4, 2006)

Aw. The're both beautiful girls. 

How old is Bella in those? How much does she weigh? She's getting big!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Those are two very pretty babies. (Please don't tell your daughter I called her a baby!!!)


----------

